# Grass Mat Question



## joHtoD3 (Mar 26, 2013)

The last time I tried to build a layout, I used some of Woodland Scenic's grass matt. Problem I seemed to have was that it was always shedding (and I'm sure I may have been doing something wrong). Now I see they have a no shed vinyl grass mat. My question(s) is, is this really "no shed"? Is there a better option? If not, how do I keep the grass mat from shedding? Thanks guys.


----------



## iamwhiteshadow (Jan 22, 2013)

Maybe try spraying it with a flat lacquer?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I just painted my plywood with a nice green paint from Loews.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, it is true that the mat sheds.....most folks return to the tried and true method of a first coat of baby poop brown paint followed by application of ground cover (like WS Blended Turf) then the fun of applying medium ground foam such as underbrush, field grass and static grass.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

BP brown...love it.. so happens I had a can of
it left over from last
house painting that looked good...works best to use the roughage
first on that wet paint...then sprinkle on the fines...
I use 3 different shades of green and burnt grass.
The other way around the fines block the roughage
from the sticky. A sticky spray after it's all
done.

I got some of the WS grass mats but it looks too
perfect.. haven't used it yet....been mulling what to do to mess it
up some.

Don


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Don....if you have a dog, that might be a good use for it


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Carl

No dog but lots of neighborhood felines...hmmn...
maybe that's the answer to another dilemma...
I built a stock yard...but the 'floor' is too clean...
was wondering what to use for 'that'.

Don


----------



## joHtoD3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I think I'm going to try something new though. I was in Michael's Craft Store the other day and found this textured pain that is almost exactly the same color and the WS Grass mat I used last time. What I'm going to try in painting this as a base coat on my 1/2 in plywood sheet and see how it comes out. If it comes out good I'll post a pic so you guys can see how it turned out.


----------

